# Zoloft and Weed...?



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

My brother, who smokes weed like it's going out of style, was just prescribed zoloft for depression. He doesn't have anxiety or panic attacks, so he never gets paranoia from weed. But I heard that mixing the two can give terrible anxiety. Does anyone here have experience mixing both?

Also, he also says that the zoloft helps him get amazingly high on weed, and I've noticed that even when he's not smoking it he seems artificially happy, so much so that it scares me. He has talked about suicide before, lots of times. I'm wondering if it's the mixture of weed and zoloft making him this way, or just the zoloft..I'm planning on telling his doctor that he smokes, just because I'm afraid for his health.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I smoked weed while on paroxetine and had no problem.
It just happened once but it was 4 joints.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I do not think you should tell his doctor. That's pretty personal, perhaps you should talk with your brother about this. I personally have been on ssri's, mood stabilizers and anti psychotics while concurrently toking marijuana buds like a rastafarian. No ill effects or difference in duration or strength of the THC buzz were discerned. Everybody, though, is different.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

If anything do something to his health it'll be the Zoloft. I heard That stuff is terrible.

But yeah the weed can make you happy all the time, even when not high. If he weed good enough & if you smoke it often enough. I know I haven't been depressed or had bad thoughts since I started smoking 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Dpbthgt (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds to me like either the Zoloft or the combination is causing Mania or Hypomania. I had it happen to me and take it from me the last thing the manic person is going to want is to stop the mania. Mania can be dangerous because it can cause you do do things that you would not normally do. You're suppose to tell your doctor if these drugs cause mental changes but I understand why someone wouldn't want to. When you're the happy manic you feel better than you have ever felt in your life.

I wouldn't go behind his back but try to talk to him about it. However if you feel he is in danger, if you think he could try to commit suicide, then you have to do what you have to do. Tell your parents or his doctor or someone. Call a suicide hotline or something. I really don't know I haven't had to deal with that before. Ask someone for help. It could happen if his mania flips around suddenly he could just want to end it instead of being super happy. So keep an eye out.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

I actually had the opposite happen when I was on Zoloft and still smoking. The Zoloft reduced my anxiety so I didn't have panic attacks when smoking like I normally would. Everyone's different, though.

I would say that if there's anything messing with him, it would probably be the Zoloft. Black box warning and all...


----------

